# CSI season 9



## lara (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone else watch the season opener?

I cried like a little girl at end. Oh man, did I _ever _get a major case of the weepies. Gil and his crumply, neck-beardy sad face sent me over the edge.

Also Sara inevitably returned, but I'm ambivalent towards her at the best of times. Meh.

Any thoughts? I'm wondering how the cast changes next episode are going to play out.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 13, 2008)

I cried too.  Not only at the end but throughout the whole episode, at the beginning when Gil found him and watched him die, in the middle when Sara found out he had a baby, and at the end when Gil was speaking at the funeral.  So sad!  I'm not usually that sensitive but this one got to me.

I like that they brought Sara back for support, I was kind of eh when she left but I liked her quick appearance.  I wonder if she'll be showing up throughout the season?  

I'm also wondering about the cast changes, will they replace him or bring a couple existing characters more into the stories?


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 13, 2008)

I cried, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was sad, I always hate seeing characters leave or get killed off.


----------



## lara (Oct 13, 2008)

There's another CSI entering next episode to fill Warrick's place. Then we get to do this all over again when William Peterson leaves!

Unrelated to the sadness, but Paul Guilfoyle (Captain Brass) was _smokin' hot_ this episode. He always starts the season looking trim and a little bit buffed, but then the inevitable craft-services related decline starts and he gets podgy again. For now though - _phwoar_!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG, that was a very heartwrenching episode... I'm also sad that Gil will leave us soon, but glad that Catherine and Nick is staying. Have we heard if Greg will still be there? I like Sarah, if not to provide some stability while Laurence Fishburne gets used to the show.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't cry, but I was very sad... poor Warrick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still love CSI, and can't wait to see what comes next...


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 14, 2008)

I cried too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont want Gil to leaveeee:'(
I have not missed a single episode since season 1 Episode 1 lol.


----------

